
Show HN: EventControl, jQuery timeline control with support for stacking events - krig
http://www.kri.gs/eventcontrol/
======
krig
I created this simple timeline control for use in Hawk [1]. The existing
timeline controls I could find didn't quite do what I needed, and they were
all much larger than I found acceptable. For example vis.js [2] does do what I
need, but even stripped down to just the timeline control, it's still over
600k. My control is about 14k and compresses to 2.5k.

[1]: [http://hawk-ui.github.io](http://hawk-ui.github.io) [2]:
[http://visjs.org](http://visjs.org)

